# Banquet of the Damned (5e Adventure)



## Gnarl45 (Dec 15, 2016)

*Banquet of the Damned* is a mystery adventure for a group of 3 to 5 characters of levels 1 to 3. It takes place in the village of Womford (Forgotten Realms) during the fall but you can easily adapt the adventure to any farming hamlet.

An ancient evil lurks in the shadows of Womford. While everybody is getting ready for the annual pie contest, a vile creature is carefully preparing its next move. It’s only a matter of time before it wrests control of the gluttonous swine of Womford. Will your PCs stop it before it's too late?

In this adventure, you will find:

20 pages of illustrated content (color)
4 to 6 hours of gameplay
4 new monsters never seen before, including the repulsive gulabus
A full description of the village of Womford

*Only $ 2.95 on the Dungeon Master's Guild.*


----------



## pdzoch (Dec 15, 2016)

The concept, the title, the artwork!  And all for 2nd level adventurers!  Too cool.


----------



## Gnarl45 (Dec 31, 2016)

I made a 4th level version of the adventure for those who prefers higher level play. You don't pay anything extra, you get both files when you purchase the product on the DM's Guild.


----------

